
Ask HN: How much time do you spend hustling? - curiousgeek
If you are a consultant, freelancer or in any other sense not a full time employee at a megacorp, how much time do you find yourself hustling for new work (i.e., networking with people, trying out new technologies, improving your online profile etc)?
======
devdad
Pretty much all of my time. We're a small shop. I network like crazy, both
paid and free networks. If you have to choose, always go with paid. I also
setup lunches with potential partners, clients and people who know people.
About 3-5 lunches a week. It has a compounding effect and people will start
referring others your way after a while.

My company's website is solid and it's purpose is to confirm that what I tell
people is real. My online profile is also thought through.

Trying out new technologies isn't relevant, that's improving your skills as a
SE. The others in my shop get to do this on a more regular basis since they
hardly have to do any sales / networking.

------
sj4nz
ABC. Always be closing. Closing on skills, demos, phone calls, e-mails.

Just finished a Node.js "assessment" for a job opportunity and uploaded it to
my Github. I may never touch it again, but there it is.

~~~
minhaz23
Where do you find these assessments?

~~~
sj4nz
This is the "homework" that is often given out by organizations looking to
hire people that filters out those who "can" and those who "cannot."

------
JSeymourATL
Jeb Blount recommends an hour daily for prospecting >
[https://youtu.be/hfGqPHWv9b4](https://youtu.be/hfGqPHWv9b4)

------
SirLJ
0... the best side business is the one without clients...

~~~
jklein11
What is a business without clients?

~~~
SirLJ
Mine is stock trading robots, basically I am going against everyone else... no
clients, no investors, location independent and completely automated... Just
the best thing I can come up with, but I am open to other similar ideas, since
I have a lot of free time on my hands...

